# Anyone living near Bugambilias?



## USAtoGDL (Dec 11, 2010)

Hola! 

Are there any ex pats from the US or other English speaking countries that are living near Bugambilias in Jalisco, Mexico? 

Also - Has anyone had any luck "sharing" a household maid? For example - 3 days at my house, 2 days at yours....something like that. I hear it is common, but we are looking to share with someone who has already established a relationship or has someone very trustworthy. 

Finally - anyone have dogs in Jalisco? Any suggestions for Vets or boarding facilities?

Regards,
USAtoGDL


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Our maid, and her family, have worked for us several years, and we've put her in touch with many friends, who are now also her clients; one day each, with backup and assistance of her daughters, plus occasional odd jobs for a son in law. 
We have three dogs and about 1/3 acre for them to enjoy. Sometimes they get a walk through town on leashes. Lots of vets in the area.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Bugambilias I believe is a district in Guadalajara. Yes there are dogs and good vets in Mexico. Like a good auto mechanic, you need to find your own vet


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> Bugambilias I believe is a district in Guadalajara.


Bugambilias is indeed a colonia in Guadalajara, actually in Zapopan, one of the municipalities that make up the Guadalajara metropolitan area. It is a pretty upscale neighborhood, particularly at the higher elevations. I don't know any ex-pats living there, I do know one Mexican that lives in that colonia. I went to a concert at a church there once. There were a lot of non-Mexicans at the concert. I suspect many of them lived in the neighborhood.

I have a housekeeper (ama de llaves in Spanish) that works one day a week for me. At the moment, I don't think she is looking for more work but that can change. Also she might have a recommendation for someone. She is extremely reliable.


----------



## USAtoGDL (Dec 11, 2010)

We are here on a home search trip for a long weekend, but will be down permanently in a few weeks. I would appreciate any contacts for a housekeeper to interview. I wouldn't want it to be inconvenient for her to travel to - so perhaps someone that lived relatively close to me. 

Also - the vet situation - yes, you must find your own based on your needs! Agreed! I am wondering how people deal with travel when they own pets. Do they hire a housekeeper to keep the dogs and stay overnight in the home while you are away? Are there boarding facilities that are comfortable for the dogs and allow them to run and play during the day (common in the states)?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

USAtoGDL said:


> We are here on a home search trip for a long weekend, but will be down permanently in a few weeks. I would appreciate any contacts for a housekeeper to interview. I wouldn't want it to be inconvenient for her to travel to - so perhaps someone that lived relatively close to me.


Maybe you will find that one of your neighbors has a live-in housekeeper that they could spare a few days a week. There might not be too many people living on a housekeeper salary with their own place in Bugambilias.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

When we travel, our maid stays at our home with others of her family. They look after the pets, plants, etc. at 100 pesos per day.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> When we travel, our maid stays at our home with others of her family. They look after the pets, plants, etc. at 100 pesos per day.


I don't have any pets or plants. When I travel I pay my housekeeper 20 pesos a day to check up on things, mainly removing advertisements taped to the front door. She lives nearby and comes by the house once a day for a few minutes.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

There is a vet/doggie hotel service about 500 meters from the entrance to Bugambillas.

Our cleaning girl may be interested, but spanish is a must as she doesn't speak a word of english....

I live in San Jose de Tajo, about 2-3 kms. from Bugambillas.


----------



## dsuehurst (Apr 13, 2010)

I attend a church in Bugambilias in which several American's attend, they have a service in English and a service in Spanish. The address is Callejon del Iris 45, Cd. Bugambilias, Zapopan Ph 3684-5448, there are very many nice people there and maybe someone can help you with all your needs, plus if you are interested in finding a good church to attend, I highly recommend it.


----------

